# Temperatura Mínima no Mês de Janeiro 2008



## Vince (6 Jan 2008 às 17:14)

Qual será a temperatura mais baixa oficialmente registada em Portugal durante o mês de Janeiro?
A sondagem está aberta até dia 12 de Janeiro


----------



## João Soares (6 Jan 2008 às 17:28)

Votei  no intervalo de -10 a -12ºC... O nordeste transmotano vao ter temperaturas dessa ordem....


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jan 2008 às 17:39)

Continuo na fezada dos < -12ºC   deixem o AA voltar que vão ver não estou correcto.


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (6 Jan 2008 às 17:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> Continuo na fezada dos < -12ºC   deixem o AA voltar que vão ver não estou correcto.



ipaa tmb nao exageres...

eu votei maior ou igual que -8ºC e < -6ºC... mas preferia que fosse menos


----------



## Costa (6 Jan 2008 às 18:17)

*>= -4ºC e < -2ºC*


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2008 às 18:42)

eu votei no intervalo: >= -12ºC e < -10ºC, mas o que eu queria era neve para Bragança. só vi nevar na minha vida 4 vezes, agora que estou numa terra mais propicia à neve, queria muita...


----------



## Santos (6 Jan 2008 às 19:37)

Támbém já votei mas como o voto é secreto não digo


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2008 às 21:41)

Eu votei em ">= -12ºC e < -10ºC", e acredito que a mínima do mês vá para Lamas de Mouro na 2º metade do mês.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jan 2008 às 21:51)

Votei no intervalo *>= -12ºC e < -10ºC*.
Acredito que, daqui a uns dias, o frio chegará e deverá vir em força com o Anticiclone dos Açores.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2008 às 21:59)

Tal como muitos membros tambem votei no intervalo >= -12ºC e <= -10ºC... 
Acredito que la chegaremos...
Gostava de ter o optimismo do Mário Barros...


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2008 às 22:53)

Pelo menos a -5ºC já chegou.





O mês não está a começar nada bem em temos de temperaturas baixas, mas mesmo assim vou apostar no intervalo -8ºC / -6ºC.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jan 2008 às 23:10)

O mês de janeiro costuma ser muito anticiclonico. Assim decidi partir a escala tal como o termometro do IM em novembro. Voto -12.


----------



## Brigantia (6 Jan 2008 às 23:15)

Eu votei >= -12ºC e < -10ºC 
Não queria mas acho que a parte final do mês vai ser marcada por uma situação anticiclonica.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jan 2008 às 23:36)

Eu votei  no intervalo 8ºc e os 10ºC , penso que o Norte, Bragança ou Lamas de Mouro deve andar a rondar esta temperatura no final do mês


----------



## iceworld (7 Jan 2008 às 10:52)

-8º a -10º


----------



## vitamos (7 Jan 2008 às 11:04)

iceworld disse:


> -8º a -10º



Exactamente o meu voto... acho que Lamas de Mouro e Bragança vão ainda registar temperaturas nessa faixa... Duvido que haja vagas de frio de dimensão maior e que as temperaturas desçam mais que isso... mas tb não sou pessimista e acho que a situação actual não se vai manter... Volto a apostar num fim de Janeiro à grande!


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2008 às 11:07)

Eu votei: >= -8ºC e < -6ºC...

Estes primeiros dias do mês, nem parecem ser de Janeiro. Tive a segunda minima consecutiva, superior a 13,0ºC.... Não me parece que nos próximos dias venha frio frio... Mas talvez lá mais para o fim do mês... Quem sabe

Mas o que eu queria mesmo era umas valentes entradas de SW e chuva com fartura para se encherem as barragens deste país...


----------



## ppereira (7 Jan 2008 às 11:32)

-8ºC a -10ºC e espero que seja nas penhas douradas.
assim podem ser que seja frio com precipitação o que queria dizer....
neve para grande parte do país


----------



## mocha (8 Jan 2008 às 14:36)

eu cá vou sonhando < - 12ºC


----------



## jpmartins (8 Jan 2008 às 15:26)

Não estou nada optimista
Votei no intervalo >= -8ºC e < -6ºC .
Vamos lá ver...se  vem ou não.


----------



## formiga (11 Jan 2008 às 14:25)

Gilmet disse:


> Tal como muitos membros tambem votei no intervalo >= -12ºC e <= -10ºC...
> Acredito que la chegaremos...
> Gostava de ter o optimismo do Mário Barros...



vamos ter muita neve, vamos vamos.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2008 às 19:02)

formiga disse:


> vamos ter muita neve, vamos vamos.



Não é a neve que trás o -12ºC é o bem dito AA antes fosse a neve ai sim já me sentiria meteorologicamente Europeu durante o resto da vida.

Temos de ter pacência o sol está meio acordado/adormecido.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2008 às 13:41)

Ai.. ai...
Parece que o pessoal que votou -4ºC a -6ºC vai ganhar esta edição...
Estamos mesmo que que mês? Março? Abril?


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jan 2008 às 13:51)

AnDré disse:


> Ai.. ai...
> Parece que o pessoal que votou -4ºC a -6ºC vai ganhar esta edição...
> Estamos mesmo que que mês? Março? Abril?




Agosto!!
E eu que votei em -10ºC a -12ºC


----------



## Costa (18 Jan 2008 às 18:52)

AnDré disse:


> Ai.. ai...
> Parece que o pessoal que votou -4ºC a -6ºC vai ganhar esta edição...
> Estamos mesmo que que mês? Março? Abril?



Aonde? Que eu saiba não houve temperaturas abaixo de -4ºC este mês....


----------



## martinus (18 Jan 2008 às 19:28)

E a máxima?

24, 25 C. ou mais? Parece que este Janeiro são as máximas que vão ser "interessantes".


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2008 às 20:03)

Costa disse:


> Aonde? Que eu saiba não houve temperaturas abaixo de -4ºC este mês....



Pelo menos já chegou aos -5ºC aqui em Bragança....


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2008 às 19:17)

AnDré disse:


> Eu votei: >= -8ºC e < -6ºC...
> 
> Estes primeiros dias do mês, nem parecem ser de Janeiro. Tive a segunda minima consecutiva, superior a 13,0ºC.... Não me parece que nos próximos dias venha frio frio... Mas talvez lá mais para o fim do mês... Quem sabe
> 
> Mas o que eu queria mesmo era umas valentes entradas de SW e chuva com fartura para se encherem as barragens deste país...



Bem, acho que pedir!
Creio que não descemos a baixo dos -6ºC.

Que treta!


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2008 às 19:35)

Hahaha...haha... Eu votei em -10ºC a -12ºC
Que fracasso...


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2008 às 20:52)

Eu votei em < -12ºC  

Parece que ando adiantado no tempo  lá foi o frio pelo ralo abaixo e eu a pensar que era este Inverno que ia sentir frio...mas ainda não está tudo perido quem sabe se...brrrrr


----------

